# Hello From Italy



## fuztec25 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hiya everybody, here's an old dinosaur from pre-MIDI era... That likes to play with modern virtual toys  .

Pleasure of being part of the community!

Regards,
Fuz!


----------



## fiestared (Jun 28, 2018)

fuztec25 said:


> Hiya everybody, here's an old dinosaur from pre-MIDI era... That likes to play with modern virtual toys  .
> 
> Pleasure of being part of the community!
> 
> ...


Benvenuto amico, I am also a pre-Midi, and here, we're not alone


----------



## fuztec25 (Jun 29, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Benvenuto amico, I am also a pre-Midi, and here, we're not alone


Thx Fiestared... Let's get the party started


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 2, 2018)

fuztec25 said:


> Hiya everybody, here's an old dinosaur from pre-MIDI era... That likes to play with modern virtual toys  .
> 
> Pleasure of being part of the community!
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## fuztec25 (Jul 3, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Welcome!


Thx Nathan, just bought Hyperion Strings Micro


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 3, 2018)

fuztec25 said:


> Thx Nathan, just bought Hyperion Strings Micro


Oh, very cool! I'm working on a composition walkthrough video for that library as we speak.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Fuz, welcome from newbie to newbie...I also started with a Cassette multitracker...and that was already pure luxury...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome to your new toy store then


----------

